# Fliegenfischen in S-H



## skandi (18. April 2005)

Moin!
Ich bin neu hier und bin auch ein ziemlicher Anfänger, was das Fiegenfischen angeht! Habe erst nen paar Mal mein Glück versucht und nix gefangen! Mein Problem sind die Gewässer in Schleswig Holstein bei Kiel! Ich weiss nicht genau, wo ich hier angeln kann. Ich würde natürlich am liebsten auf Forelle gehen( NIcht Meerforelle, das ist Spinnfischen#6 ). Sonst aber auch jeden anderen Fisch, der leicht zufangen ist und in meiner Nähe ist! Also ich wär euch dankbar wenn ihr ein Paar Gewässertips für mich hättet! 
Gruß skandi


----------



## skandi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

So ich hab mich nochmal ein wenig weiter umgeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich noch ne andere Frage hab! Und zwar:  brauche ich egentilich nen Fliegenfischer kurs? Ist das wichtig um sich nicht die ganze Technik zu versauen? Würd mich wirklich interessieren! Danke!


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Ein Kurs schadet nie! Wenn Du das Geld aufbringen kannst mach es ruhig. ich habe nie einen gemacht und komme bestens mit meinen Wurfkünsten aus.
Angeln kannst Du in jedem Teich oder Bach sehr gut mit Nympfen oder später im Sommer auch mit kleinen Trockenfliegen in den Größen#10-20 auf Barsche und Weißfische. Wenn du mehr Übung hast kannst du auch mal überlegen auf Hechte zu streamern. Der Rest kommt dann von selber bis du schließlich doch auf Mefos mit der Fliege angelst!!!


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Moin Skandi!

Also nen Kurs solltest Du auf jeden Fall machen;es sei denn,Du hast nen
Bekannten,der das Fischen mit der Fliege beherrscht und Dir die Grundtechniken beibringt!!
Fängst Du erst mal allein an zu wedeln,ist es für Dich schwer Deine Fehler
wiedr auszumergeln!

Hoffe Du hast viel Spaß mit der Fliege!!
Ich kann nur sagen,daß es echt funzt!!

So long und tight lines,

Kescherdriller


----------



## BrassenHelge (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Moin skandi,
nen Fliegenfischerkurs ganz in deiner Nähe findest Du z.B. bei der Fliegenfischerschule Westensee ( im Ort Westensee ). Der bietet Kurse für Einhand und auch Zweihand an, für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Habe mir das auch mal aufn Samstag angeguckt. Der Kursleiter kann Dir auch sagen wo Du hier entsprechende Gewässer findest. 
Gruß Henning


----------



## Red Hair (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Ich habe gerade letztes Wochenende bei Jan ( Westensee ) mit meinem Sohn den Kurs gemacht. Das war super. #6  :l  Jan ist klasse und er bringt dir eine ganze Menge bei und sagt dir natürlich auch was du noch falsch machst. Da er nur 4 Teilnehmer pro Kurs nimmt, ist die Betreuhung erstklassig. Wir haben viel gelernt.

Gruß
Red


----------



## skandi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Ja danke erstmal! Ich dachte ich komm vielleicht noch um die Investition in einen Kurs herum, aber da ich wirklich niemanden kenne, der mir das Werfen beibringen könnte und ich mich nicht auf Bücher verlasssen will, wird nen Kurs wohl das beste sein. 
Weissfische hab ich mir auch schon als erstes Ziel ausgesucht! Meint ihr,dass ein spezielles Muster nen Vorteil ist, oder soll ich einfach mal rumprobieren?Dabei lernt man ja schließlich auch..


----------



## Red Hair (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Probier doch mal eine Maden imitation. Sollte auf Weißfisch eigentlich ganz gut gehen.

Gruß
Red


----------



## HAL9000 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Hallo Skandi,
Gewässertips um Kiel habe ich leider nicht,doch so bin ich vor Jahren  zum Fliegenfischen gekommen.
Ich habe ein Video[Pike on the Flyrod]  gesehen,wo sie Hechte bis zu 30 Pfund mit der Fliege geangelt haben.
Das hat mich sowas von geflasht,das ich am nächsten Tag sofort in unseren Angelshop gegangen bin und mir für wenig Geld ne 8-9 Rute von Ron Thompson geholt habe.Dazu gab es ne günstige Rolle plus Schnur.
Mit einem Angestellten aus dem Angelshop bin ich dann für 3 Stunden an ein Gewässer gefahren.Das hat mich nochmal 50 DM gekostet.Dieser gute Herr hat mir dann in sehr kurzer Zeit die Grundtechniken,sowie den Doppelzug beigebracht.
[Frag doch mal in deinem Angelshop nach.Hier in FL kostet es,so glaube ich, um die 50€ mit nem  guten Fliegenfischer für ein paar Stunden loszugehen]
Dann hat er mir ein paar Bunny-Bugs gebunden und am nächsten Tag fing ich gleich
3 Hechte mit der Fliege.
Ich bin dann jeden Tag losgegangen und habe viel geübt,wobei ich meine Wurfhand mit einem Tau an der Rute festgebunden habe,damit mein Handgelenk nicht abknickt.
Das ist nämlich einer der häufigsten Anfängerfehler.
Der Hecht stellte sich mir als ein sehr "gefälliger und geduldiger Anfängerfisch" vor,denn er ging oft immer wieder auf die Fliege.Somit bekam ich schnell ein Gefühl fürs Anschlagen und Drillen mit der Fliegenrute.
Wär das nicht was?Brauchste nur noch ein schönes Hechtgewässer bei dir in der Nähe.
Gruß aus FL


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. September 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Hat vielleicht wer was neues über gewässer zum Fliegenfischen in näherer oder weiterer Umgebung gefunden ?
Kenn bis jetzt nur Kossau (Bereich Niedermühle) sauviele Rotaugen , Rotfedern und Döbel aber nur alle paar Jahre mal ne untermaßige Forelle (Im frühjahr solls besser sein )
Und Bünzau (bis auf n paar Hasel mit der Fliege nix zu machn)


----------



## Fliegenfischer-SH (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

#:Hallo skandi mein Name ist Guido aus Ahrensburg und bin auch ein Fliegenangler und suche Fliegenangler in meiner Nähe um mit ihnen zu Fischen Vielleich hast ja mal Lust am Wochende los zu gehen ?Wo ist mir egal Vielleicht kan man sich austauschen!Bin auch für alles Neue offen was das Fliegenfischen angeht also wenn du lust hast melde dich doch mal bei mir!!

MFG Guido#:


----------



## s_rathje (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in S-H*

Moin Skandi,
Einen Kurs zu besuchen ist mit Sicherheit ne gute Sache.
Ich hab mir das Fliegenfischen vor ca. 2 Jahren mit einem Freund zusammen selbst beigebracht, und auch von meinen fliegenfischenden Vereinsfreunden (wir sind durchschnittlich 16-17) hat keiner einen Kurs besucht.
Es geht also auch ohne, vor allem, wenn man Schüler ist und nicht ganz so viel Geld zu Verfügung hat.

Da du aus Kiel kommst, schlage ich dir die Gewässer um Preetz vor.
Bin dort selber im Verein (könnten also auch mal zusammen los) und wenn die Bedingungen gut sind, kann auch ein Anfänger seinen Fisch fangen (vor allem Aland, von 30cm bis 60cm )

Guck dich auch ruhig mal auf unserer HP um


----------

